# 'Pensare' quale pronome



## step

Un'  altra domanda che riguarda il verbo pensare e i pronomi. Diciamo ''ti penso'' cioè penso a te. Quando però voglio dire penso a lei o penso a lui quale pronome posso usare? 
es: Ho conosciuto un ragazzo e lo penso/ ci penso ? 
Grazie


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

"Ho conosciuto un ragazzo e *lo* penso"
"*Ci* penso" significa che tu pensi alla situazione più che al ragazzo.
Anche se in certe varianti dell'Italiano "lo" è sostituito da "ci"...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Durante il mio viaggio in Toscana ho incontrato due belle donne finlandesi, e le penso spesso.
Mentre lavoravo in Grecia, facevemo una festa ogni mercoledì, ballando, ubriacandoci nel parco accanto al castello, dal mio ritorno (dal giorno che sono ritornato a casa), ogni mercoledì ci penso.

Non mi veniva in mente un esempio migliore! Allora, ha senso? "ci" usato riferendosi a "_la festa_ [che succedeva/aveva luogo ogni mercoledì]" e "le" rifirendosi a "_le donne finlandesi_" 

 ??


----------



## niklavjus

Alxmrphi said:


> ...ha senso? "ci" usato riferendosi a "_la festa_ [che succedeva/aveva luogo ogni mercoledì]" e "le" rifirendosi a "_le donne finlandesi_" ??


----------



## step

Grazie, e capisco la differenza ma questo ''ti penso'' pensare a si usa solo per la seconda persona? e poi c' è anche 'penso a mio fratello che studia all' estero'' lo posso sostituire con ''ci ''  perchè penso alla situazione?


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

allora, ti penso è solo per la seconda persona.
Se vuoi dire "penso a mio fratello che studia all'estero" devi dire "lo penso".
Ci penso (sempre a tuo fratello che studia all'estero) lo puoi usare in una frase riferita a "mio fratello studia all'estero"

ES:
Q:"Tuo fratello studia all'estero?"
possibili risposte:
1)"Sì, *lo* penso spesso"
2)"Sì, *ci* penso spesso (al fatto che mio fratello studia all'estero)"


----------



## step

Grazie tante ora è tutto più chiaro!


----------



## dirk_mdn

Siete sicuri che "lo penso" è corretto? A me suona malissimo...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Cosa credi invece? "gli penso" ?


----------



## JanieJones

"Lo/la penso" è corretto


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

dirk_mdn said:


> Siete sicuri che "lo penso" è corretto? A me suona malissimo...


eh?Mi dispiace dirtelo ma *lo*  penso è l'unica forma corretta... altrimenti come diresti scusa?


@Alxmrphi: *Gli *penso non va bene ^-^


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ragazzi/e, magari vediamo di aggiungere anche qualche elemento a sostegno della propria tesi, altrimenti la discussione perde spessore se ci riduciamo a dirci a vicenda "È corretto perché io dico così". 

Per esempio, il De Mauro registra l'uso transitivo regolarmente e fa proprio un esempio con "lo penso". Ma facciamo un gioco? Proviamo a usare un pronome tonico. 
_"Tuo fratello e tua sorella sono all'estero?"
"Sì. Penso lui __spesso__, mentre lei mi è sempre stata sulle scatole." 

_Ecco che dire "Penso lui spesso" a me suona stridente come King Kong con un violino in mano. In questo caso di pronome tonico, l'unica alternativa praticabile mi sembra essere la versione intransitiva "Penso a lui spesso" (eventualmente con i riarrangiamenti del caso, per es. "A lui penso spesso, a lei no").

Un altro bel quiz sarebbe: perché "Penso a lui" funziona, ma "gli penso" palesemente no?


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

Beh in teoria *gli* penso sarebbe anche giusto in quanto complemento di termine (quello che regge il verbo pensare) però è più utilizzato per processi materiali, quindi credo sia per questo che strida molto, e credo sia anche per questo che ad uno straniero può sembrare giusto...


----------



## dirk_mdn

C'è quest'altro topic con link al sito dell'Accademia della Crusca che risolve la questione ( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=363435&page=2 ) con una complessa spiegazione. 
Quindi "lo penso" è corretto, ma conferma la cacofonia che facevo notare io. Per quanto mi riguarda continuerò a non usarlo


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

Be' qui http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...=363435&page=2 ci sono scritte le stesse cose che abbiamo scritto qui =)
Non ho trovato nulla di diverso dalla nostra disquisizione


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

Scusate non avevo visto il link dell'Accademia della Crusca =)
Vado a guardarlo


----------

